# Help! How to treat oozing eczema



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

no time to search posts with an itchy 4 month old and 3y/o, so help!

what can i do topically to treat oozing eczema on 3 m/o face? (i'm trying to "treat" eczema currently w/ ED, doublr ribsing clothes, mustela lotion, pure shea butter and sunlight). stuff on the internet is conflicting, her dr appt is not til the 24th.

do i put things on it (creams, gauze)? or just let it air dry??


----------



## NEastMomma (Mar 4, 2010)

I suffer from occasional eczema as did my first DS. I have never had it ooze though. Hmm...

I usually reach for hydrocortizone, just otc stuff, though once DS got it so badly that he had to have prescription hydrocortizone. I used keep it at bay on DS w/ light application of Aquaphor after bath, etc. (At 2.5yrs he no longer seems to suffer from it).

Can you call Dr tomorrow and see if they can call you in a script?

Sorry, eczema is awful!

Good luck.


----------



## Bokonon (Aug 29, 2009)

Have you tried manuka honey? I've read it helps eczema.


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks for the tips. overall, she is looking WAY better, except the parts where she rubbed her face raw last night (Half asleep and I couldnt catch her hands fast enough.. ARGH!!) but her face is still leaking and oozy. Should I blot her ooze dry or just let it air dry or stick something on it to cover it??

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Bokonon*
> 
> Have you tried manuka honey? I've read it helps eczema.


I have not... you mean eating it, or putting on topically? Even on the fresh oozy blisters?

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *NEastMomma*
> 
> I suffer from occasional eczema as did my first DS. I have never had it ooze though. Hmm...
> 
> ...


 Do you put it on the oozing blisters?


----------



## NEastMomma (Mar 4, 2010)

Hi,

typing w/ 1 hand here so please forgive...

I have never experienced oozing on myself or baby, but found this on eczema fr Dr. Sear's site. I thonk he usually has excellent advice.


Severe rash - these areas will be very red and irritated, *will ooze, and bleed*. These areas will be larger and more widespread than usual. Itching and burning will be troublesome. *Treat this with a medium strength prescription cortisone cream*. Your doctor may prescribe a strong cream to be used very sparingly for severe areas that don't improve with a medium strength cream.
How long to use the cream - only use the prescription cream until the rash subsides. You don't have to keep using the same strength cream until the rash is totally gone. Once you see the rash is somewhat better, then step down to a weaker cream. Use that one until the rash is back to baseline. It is safe to use the mild prescription creams for a few weeks.
Helpful tips - after a bath, apply the cream to the slightly damp skin. Apply the steroid cream before applying the moisturizer

Once you get the eczema under control and fully healed, I strongly recommend light layer of Aquaphor (or the like) as a matter of habit after a bath thru the whole winter. So much easier to simply try and prevent all together than try and catch early on.

Good luck!


----------



## strmis (Dec 31, 2006)

thanks everyone. the .1% hydrocortisone worked pretty well. hope i dont have to use it anymore, but she's starting to get red and itchy again... i wish i could figure out whats causing this ..what am i missing???


----------



## prothyraia (Feb 12, 2007)

My middle son had terrible, weeping eczema on his scalp/face.

We got dust-mite proof mattress covers, and that seemed to help things. Topically we used Eucerin to moisturize when his skin was intact, and Aquaphor if it was open and oozing.

He outgrew it completely by...nine months, I think? Maybe a little earlier. It wasn't pretty mild from six months or so on.


----------

